# Radiator Support Shimming



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Once again, the mistake not having taken enough pictures before disassembly has bitten me. Took my fenders and the whole front clip off my 65 GTO, during my frame off effort. Need an assist in shimming between the radiator support frame to chassis frame. (Photo is to show exact location, I am attempting to describe). Hardware is temporary to hold things while adjusting tweaking shims under the other fender bolts. No ”before” photos or labeling those shims either; but through trial/error I will figure it out. That big hunk of metal I have my finger on was necessary to raise the front of the fender, without it there Is a large gap between the front fender cross brace and the attachment plate (for two bolts) at the top front fender location. The front clip on both sides is diving down so much, the lower rear of the fender touches the rocker panel. I have the 1965 Pontiac Tempest Chassis Shop Manual, and the diagram on pg 10-6 shows a tall shim I no longer have in my box of parts. Seeking a photo of details at that location. 
If all else fails I will come up with a workaround, but would like to duplicate what was there to begin with. Could not find what I need in either AMES or OPGI catalogues.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

does the bushing go under the core support vs under the washer & nut ??


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

this is from a 69 not sure what they did in 65 washer & rubber bushing on bottom of core support


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

My 64, like GTOJunior's diagram minus the core support.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Shim count will vary from car to car to achieve optimum fitment of panels.
And as shown are basically stacked washers.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Shim count will vary from car to car to achieve optimum fitment of panels.
> And as shown are basically stacked washers.


Thank you all for your inputs. Came across these instructions this morning. This is how I assembled the drivers side, but added several more washers. Space at rocker panel still not wide enough so will need even more to improve panel alignment.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

1969GPSJ said:


> does the bushing go under the core support vs under the washer & nut ??


Yes. The bushing in the photo needs to go underneath. I just put it there temporarily to help gauge spacing I would need.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Bushing in photo appears to be correct. There are 2 rubber bushings, 1 over and 1 under the core support.


----------

